# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  New budget Snark Tuner! Introducing the SN5.

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - We're getting the cart WAY ahead of the horse, but the company that brought you the epically popular *Snark Chromatic Tuner*, is introducing a new streamlined (translate "less expensive") *SN5* tuner designed for guitar, bass, and violin. 

Of course, we'd like to say they were designed for *mandolin*.

Unlike the *SN1* & *SN2* clamp-on at $*29* and $*39* respectively, and their sister  *SN3* & *SN4* handheld versions, these will carry a lower list price of $*19*. Expect the street price to be under *$10*, plus handling. Players rave about how responsive these are, and how easy to read. These will also be encased in a more subtle black finish:





*SN-5 Features*:
Fast and ultra accurate tuningFull color displayFully chromaticDisplay rotates 360 Degrees for optimum viewingClip stays where you put it


Look for these to be available from your favorite stores, starting April. (We might even carry them here in the JazzMando Merchandise Center.)


More information on other available current models: Snark Tuners



More news...

----------

